# TUG New feature - Google Maps link



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2011)

Expanding on the other thread where our own Tugger Carol has done some amazing work with her interactive Google Timeshare Map!  We have also added a link directly on the resort review pages themselves that allow you to quickly and easily navigate directly to google maps of the address of the resort in question making it much easier to view the resort and surrounding areas!

you can view these links by browsing to any resort review page at http://tug2.com


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 13, 2011)

Brian, you continue to rock this place! Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Kay H (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds good, Brian.  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for this inclusion. And to Carol for the hours she put into the project. 

I frequently find myself wondering 'What's around this TS?' 'Where is it in relation to the town?'

I DID click on one Mexican TS and got a handy map of Pompano Beach Florida though.  So it probably works best in the USA.

Jim Ricks


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks to all for the very hard work that they put into making this site such an informative, useful site that I visit many times throughout my day!  You guys/gals rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is a nice addition to the reviews.  This will be VERY helpful when planning a vacation. 

Thank you


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2011)

yea, im not sure the address formatting for the international locations is working as intended...


----------

